# Markets now higher than when Bush left office



## sandybeachs (9 May 2009)

just having a look at when President Obama took office on 20/1/2009.

the markets are now higher than when GW Bush left office..

thats a great turn around just imagine if things keep improving, people will start saying "yes he can walk on water".


----------

